# I Cut It Out



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*I Cut It Out  *


I've been thinking about it for some time now and asking myself why I need a raised bow area in my boat. The size of the fish box is nice but it doesn't hold ice worth a Poot, My anchor locker is big enough to hold the anchor and somewhere around 2000' of rope but thats not needed either. The bow rail would be nice if some one wanted ride on the bow on the way out but my guess is they wouldn't be there long, other than that it comes all the way back to the console and messes up any fishing that you could do in the front of the boat. SO, I couldn't take it any more.

The removal of the bow rail was easy enough.The only thing on the bowrail that I didn't want to lose was two rod holders so I rounded up some 316 stainless scrap and got my Tig Rig out. I made me a couple that are far stronger than the ones that were mounted on the rail.









Since anytime these are used the reel is tied off to the Ttop, I made them short so not to overhang the boat and get ripped off at the dock. I've seen this a few times. They are screwed at the gunnel and through bolted at the top. Very sturdy.










The removal of the raised bow area was a pretty nasty job. A whole lot of dust!!









Attachment 19921

I've never worked with fiberglass before so it took me a bit to get the nerve up to make the initial cut but when I started I didn't stop until it was gone.












No more fish box!!





















No more anchor locker!!










Now it's time for some trimming and grinding. I cut a hatch in behind the bow lights. The wall under the hatch will be glassed in all the way to the floor and this will be my new anchor locker.











Cleaned all the cuts and will start glassing them in the morning.



















I will be putting a Polyethylene cooler long ways in the center where the locker and fishbox use to be. Should provide more room and I know these coolers will hold ice.


So what do y'all think? Did I just destroy a perfectly good boat? I feel pretty confident that I made the right decision because the ideal just would not go away.

Does any body know what kind of paint capehorn used on the inside of these boats. It is some tough stuff and I would like to go back with the same. I'll update when I have more progress. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks pretty good and you can fit a monster cooler up there now.

Only concern would be weakening the structure side to side by removing that much glass. Shouldn't be an issue though, no stringer or anything like that.

No boat expert by any means. Cool that you had the nuts to start cutting up a perfectly fine rig.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Looks pretty good and you can fit a monster cooler up there now.
> 
> Only concern would be weakening the structure side to side by removing that much glass. Shouldn't be an issue though, no stringer or anything like that.
> 
> No boat expert by any means. Cool that you had the nuts to start cutting up a perfectly fine rig.


I was thinking about that Joez. Every thing That I cut out was above the waterline while running and with the flooring being what it is I really don't think I lost any structure strength. I mean I know I lost some because of how it was designed but nothing that would hurt me too bad. I have to admit I was having second thoughts when I started it but the more I get done the better I feel about it.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I am scared to drill holes in my boat, much less cut glass out like that! I love the fact you got right into it! Just FYI Elton Bowling at Palafox and Airport just painted the inside of my buddys 21 cape horn at a great price...If you wanted to do it yourself maybe he could get the paint for you and give you some advice...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Capt. Jon.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just need a little paint now.











My new anchor locker.



















When I paint my hull I've got to make these two overboard drains go away. 










It has actually turned out better than I thought. Maybe the weather will dry up a little so I can paint it this week. Hope to be fishing again next weekend.

I wonder if I could cut the boat in half and add 5' in the middle?







Hmmmmm...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lookin good please post the finished product when u get there


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought some Gel Coat and hatches the other day from the Cape Horn factory. There very helpful and have whatever you need for there boats.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You did an excellent job..!! I'm sure you will be happy with it. Keep in mind the humidity when working with fiberglass resin and painting. With the weather we are having now it's a good time to finish it. I painted the inside of a Cobia hull years ago with a 2 part polyetheline (sp) paint and it's still looking good today. It was rolled on and tipped out and flowed to a factory looking finish. Also add some non skid where needed. Use the plastic type non skid, not sand..!!

It's going to look great and you did it yourself. Always a rewarding experience.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Definitely added another 3 ft or so of "workin' it" area for when you're reelin' in the bigun' and yellin' "Fish on", which you should be doin' again real soon. Looks good, and looks like you didn't run into any snags or fubars. Yeah, them floorboard holes gotta go. Would like to see the finished project. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. I've got the awlgrip ordered. I'll be fishing it like it is this weekend but plan to prime it first chance I get. I'll get some more pics up when I'm done.


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Very nice. You're giving me ideas....that's a bad thing....


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good man!

I would never cut on my boat, it would never turn out that nice.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I would never cut on my boat,


HeHe....and I can't leave one alone. Break out the Saw and lets make it better. 

FYI; I test drove my SeaArk one time when I bought it. Brought it home and took a saw to it. 9 months later plus double what I bought it for it is to my liking, but it still has room for improvement. 

Spent 5yrs building X-Shark.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I had an older 17' Polar that needed improvement. Ripped the console out and put a newer one in, cut alot of the floor out, half the back deck, etc. Spent about 2-3 months getting it set up. The first cut is the hardest. Once it's done though, you'll always be looking for ways to improve the next thing.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good. Couldn't tell by the pictures. Does the "anchor locker" have a drain. If not may want to make one before you paint.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

flyliner said:


> Looks good. Couldn't tell by the pictures. Does the "anchor locker" have a drain. If not may want to make one before you paint.



Thanks. Yeah it has a drain. It is in the bottom left. (Couldn't help it, I had to say bottom).

MrFish the first cut is for sure the hardest. Kinda puts a knot in your stomach.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got it primed. This should be it until Nov or Dec. when I will paint the hull and finish the inside. 




























I'm wondering how long it will take me to break these corner chocks that I have on the cooler. Yeti makes some rubber ones that would probably be better but I needed some now sooo I put these on. When they break I'll put the rubber ones on.











Don't ya just love how every once in a while you do something and it turns out the way you intended. Doesn't happen to me often but every now and then....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good. That fish box will hold some ice. Can't wait to see a report.


----------



## jsims006 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, nice job!


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks really good. Are you planning on putting the rails back up?


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

So have you fished it yet? How'd ya like it?


----------

